# Fish are always hungry for a spear



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

True dat.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

They must be starving with all this bad weekend weather! Especially the ERS!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I've noticed the snapper are particularly endangered this year. All you can find are big ones.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

flappininthebreeze said:


> I've noticed the snapper are particularly endangered this year. All you can find are big ones.


 
looks like fisheries management is finally paying off and making sense...and "slot" is no longer taking as big a hit as being a "four letter word" - and the fish populations and sizes are inceasing.
yep, it was frustrating and even infuriating, but seems to be working well...just like the concept of big game mgmt.
now i gotta go get me some too - true dat, broman. :thumbup:


----------



## marinofred (Aug 7, 2012)

*spearfishing*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> True dat.


Hi
I will be in Destin from 8/12 to 8/16, I was wondering if you could recommend someone to help me learn how to spearfish (free dive or scuba).
I will be free diving at the Channel Islands in California with a friend in September and would like to have some basic skills before that trip.
I would be happy to pay someone for their time or if you know a good dive shop that could help me that would be great.
Fred Marino
[email protected]


----------



## marinofred (Aug 7, 2012)

*Mexico*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> True dat.


Take a look at Xibalba in Tulum for Chenote diving along with Cozumel diving packages.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

_*Something to follow. 
*_
South east fisheries, the East coast, opens up for red snapper Oct 1?? I think. Not a single red snapper has been caught over there (Cape Look, NC - Vero Bch, Fl) since Dec 31, 2010. A complete closure, commercial and recreational) for 21 months. Limit will be one RS per person, I think?? 

Ya gotta wonder if; for each one they bring back, will they kill one (or more) they release. Size limit has been 20" since 1996. Not sure if they understand much of what they do? The limit was 2/person, going back to 1996. Commercial fellas can catch a very limited amount per boat, or per trip??


----------

